# Does this SOUND like a Work Place Investigation?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

What are the Signs of a workplace investigation?

I have a work Colleague and I have a strong suspicion they are trying to get someone fired. They tend to show up unannounced and sometimes give unsolicited advice but they seem to be acting more Sus than they usually do.

Recently one of the people they were having problems with decided to get a job elsewhere. They did say they might move, but than got a job at a different place with a higher paying position out of the blue. Which this place tends to often scout our people as they are literally right next door. So I mean I not surprised they offered. I just think the timing is a little bit coincidental.

Since than particular work college has been late closing their stuff and frequently have to come back since they did not finish their paperwork. That or they messed up some numbers or they are over somewhere. This means the numbers for the next person to log in is gonna have OFF numbers.

They also been randomly showing up on every single persons shift even when he is not actually working and usually does not do this or just does for certain people or certain reasons. Than they accused my of gossiping about them with the Manager. They have also accused the Manager and a few other people of sabotaging them and the STORE. So I started just reporting when they do things that will mess up my count since they do this kind of stuff ,ALL THE TIME and than recently started complaining about my numbers.

They also gave me a list of people that they do not get along with and I had no idea they had that many work enemies. I feel like I tend to be on most of the staffs good side but I also very mellow and try to be polite with everyone. 

I also noticed a ton of people for the past 3 days have been coming in looking for this particular person and I do not know any of these people. Usually its 1 or 2 every so often. Now its like 3-7 daily. 

Now they are talking about how they making a list that everyone is going to sign but its been 3 days and they have not written anything and telling me I will understand whats happening once they write the list. 

What does this sound like?


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

You're on an episode of The Office and that sounds....





At this work place I worked at, whenever they wanted to get rid of anyone. It would always involve more people visitng HR behind closed doors. Accountants got audited, accounting forensics investigated and arrested the the CFO. My Marketing Manager boss got investigated by the new COO. Even I got investigated, and I was the longest, faithful, loyal employee of the marketing team. And I forced out by the 5th team which was the team that I gelled with the least. I blamed my 4th boss (also COO) for treating me "too well", and also made enemies with the CEO, then left. Saw it coming, but slow to act. Wish I had left sooner. But here I am, running my own business... no office politics.

Just keep doing what you're doing, and keep you're nose down.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

I think the NSA are after you.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> You're on an episode of The Office and that sounds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it out. I think people have been stealing from each other and company and coworker is acting strange becuase they trying to gather evidence. I'm starting to wonder if I should start documenting everything and reporting it to Manager becuase everyone has been acting super suspicious and I not 100% what's going on right now.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> start documenting everything


That's a very good idea. I wish I documented every crappy, weird behaviour I've come across in my life. It would've come in handy.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> That's a very good idea. I wish I documented every crappy, weird behavior I've come across in my life. It would've come in handy.


So person A. Was caught giving away stuff for free from store
Person B. Has been accused of stealing things from the store and other employees and likes to sneak into the store and hide in the garage where we keep restock and sleep in there without notifying whoever is on staff
Person C. Who been acting off lately is the individual listed above

Overall, there seems to be items that are going missing like Hats/Cigs/Soda/Ice

I mean I could list everything everyone said about everyone else, and in general all the dirt I have but I not sure if this is going to cause more problems.

On Top of that everyone seems to dislike several others in the company.

I tend to avoid confessing what everyone has said about EVERYONE else because its Gossip, but it also seems like person C believes people are gossiping about them but in reality everyone is constantly talking trash about everyone else I know exactly who likes who.

Also the older more responsible employees are more tolerant of the employees who try hard and do a good job vs the ones who are just crappy workers but in general everyone kind of has beef with somebody. Which I do not understand. Since I am the one person whos just in general trying not to fight with anybody.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> You're on an episode of The Office and that sounds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE.

But anyway, I would never keep my nose down like that. It makes me think of "1984" by George Orwell. So, I'll pass.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Considering this increasingly abusive power dynamic between poor people and wealthy elites in American businesses for decades after the 1970's, this post does not strike me as odd. I'm not suprised there are people looking for jobs with better pay considering America has become increasingly unlivable for lower-class people. Especially when working class American are having less financial incentive to have children these days. The 2022 recession caused by ultra-rich tyrants ruining America's economy is going to make working class Americans have more incentive for finding jobs that let them make ends meet. So, this post makes America's notorious reputation for being influenced by ultra-rich tyrants that normalize corrupt businesses confirmed.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> YOU'RE.
> 
> But anyway, I would never keep my nose down like that. It makes me think of "1984" by George Orwell. So, I'll pass.


By keeping your nose down, I mean, just don't add to the fire, don't gossip, don't join in, keep being professional, just do your job, don't give anyone any reason to accuse you of anything whatsoever, being above board.... which sounds like what you're doing.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> By keeping your nose down, I mean, just don't add to the fire, don't gossip, don't join in, keep being professional, just do your job, don't give anyone any reason to accuse you of anything whatsoever, being above board.... which sounds like what you're doing.


The reason why I look harder for products that last long, run smoothly, and aren't delivered by incompetent drivers sending things to wrong addresses is because of this normalized corruption in businesses, especially when lower-class people more likely have poor training skill-wise. It isn't gossip. It can add fire. But it's honest rather than dishonest like con artists in American businesses. I don't join in with the normalized corruption. I would rather be broke than pimp myself out to these ultra-rich oligarchs who have monopolized resources internationally. This is why sellouts reject me socially. It lets me know who is decent or opportunistic. So, I keep my nose up or down depending on the situation. I'm too argumentative, confrontational, honest, curious, and against unquestioned authority to keep my nose down fully. I would rather question my job than do it blindly just for money. I'm just not fooled by money that easily.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> The reason why I look harder for products that last long, run smoothly, and aren't delivered by incompetent drivers sending things to wrong addresses is because of this normalized corruption in businesses, especially when lower-class people more likely have poor training skill-wise. It isn't gossip. It can add fire. But it's honest rather than dishonest like con artists in American businesses. I don't join in with the normalized corruption. I would rather be broke than pimp myself out to these ultra-rich oligarchs who have monopolized resources internationally. This is why sellouts reject me socially. It lets me know who is decent or opportunistic. So, I keep my nose up or down depending on the situation. I'm too argumentative, confrontational, honest, curious, and against unquestioned authority to keep my nose down fully. I would rather question my job than do it blindly just for money. I'm just not fooled by money that easily.


That's great that you have a good work ethic. 

The gossip I'm referring to (assuming that everything is getting professional done correctly) is simply people talking crap about others, tarnishing people's reputation for no good reason. I had this new workmate once who was only there for a week and already told me that this other admin lady in the office is weird and snickering at her, and the person she spoke of was a actually a very good person. This new work mate, unsurprisingly ended up gossiping about me too, sucked up to the boss and tried to get me fired, so I quit.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Joe Black said:


> That's great that you have a good work ethic.
> 
> The gossip I'm referring to (assuming that everything is getting professional done correctly) is simply people talking crap about others, tarnishing people's reputation for no good reason. I had this new workmate once who was only there for a week and already told me that this other admin lady in the office is weird and snickering at her, and the person she spoke of was a actually a very good person. This new work mate, unsurprisingly ended up gossiping about me too, sucked up to the boss and tried to get me fired, so I quit.


At least you are running a business rather than dealing with that opportunistic boss suck-up. Your former boss gives me a bad feeling about their method of running that business you were formerly working at. That ex-work mate of yours reminds me when I was in a community college. I didn't want to suck up. So, I lost opportunities and people gossiped about me. Opportunities were in my head. But the gut in my body wanted to follow a path of specific opportunities for good work ethic. I used to lie with a straight face easily when my childhood kept me somewhat naive. But now it's become increasingly harder considering how much knowledge I have about the world. Now, I just get a sick feeling in my gut when trying to lie or do anything really. A part of me wants to escape this universe.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> A part of me wants to escape this universe.


----------

